# 3 dimensionales Array



## casio (5. Apr 2006)

Hallo Leute!!!

Ich habe ein kleines Problem. Ich möchte ein 3d array erstellen um von hauptpunkten unterpunkte zu speichern und davon noch mal unterpunkte

ich habe schon überall im net gesucht, habe aber nichts richtiges gefunden.


könnt ihr mir einmal ein beispiel von einem 3d array hier reinschreiben? 

Danke


----------



## norman (5. Apr 2006)

???:L 
	
	
	
	





```
int[][][] arr;
```


----------



## Guest (5. Apr 2006)

hmmm ich glaub ich habe mich etwas undifferenzeirt ausgedrückt!!! ???:L 

also die sache sieht so aus ich möchte die deklaration wissen, in der man dann gleich werte festlegen kann.

type[dimension] referenz= {{{},},}


----------



## casio (5. Apr 2006)

so weit bin ich nun aber mit dem eintragen klappt es nicht so recht. kann mir da jemand mal ein beispeil schicken?


----------



## The_S (5. Apr 2006)

```
int[][][] dreiD = {{{0, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9}, {10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19}, {20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29}}, {{30, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39}, {40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49}, {50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59}}}
```

Das passt genau in so ein Array


```
in[][][] dreiD = new int[2][3][10];
```

Wenn mich jetzt nicht alles täuscht ...  ???:L


----------



## casino (5. Apr 2006)

danke noch einmal hat alles geklappt!!!

Mfg casino


----------

